# Quick and Tasty Burrito



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2015)

Made this last night and it was fast and easy.

Ingredients"
1/4 lb. sirloin steak
1/4 lb. ground beef
1/4 fresh onion, chopped
12 oz. Wolf brand canned chili with meat and beans
1/4 tsp. ground cumin
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese

Brown the ground beef.  Season it with the cumin, and salt to taste.  While it's cooking, pan-fry the sirloin for three minutes per side over medium-high heat setting.

Splash cold water onto a flour tortilla and rub across both sides.  Don't let it pool.  When the meat is done, remove it from the heat.  Dice the sirloin into small dice.  Place the tortilla onto a microwave save dish. Place three tbs. of the canned chili in a line across the center fo the tortilla.  Top with 1/2 of both the ground beef, and the steak.  Cover with half of the grated cheese.  Add salsa, or hot sauce if you like.  Fold the bottom end up, and the sides across to form the burrito.  Place into the microwave and heat at highest power setting for 1-1/2 minutes.

Repeat for the second burrito.

You can add guacamole, sour cream, freshly dice onion, cilantro, etc. to this burrito.  The ones I made last night really hit the spot, and tasted far better than I thought they would using canned chili.  The sirloin added a wonderfully beefy flavor.  It was cooked a little on the rare side as I knew it would cook to medium rare in the micro-wave oven.  That's a good thing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 4, 2015)

Burritos are one of nature's most perfect foods, along with ice cream.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 4, 2015)

Do you have a gas range Chief? Flour tortillas slapped onto a burner, and carefully turned over with tongs *quickly,* several times will give you a far superior anything burrito. The little blisters of flavor on the tortilla makes all the difference. I can do up to three at a time, but I would recommend one at a time to start.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 4, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Do you have a gas range Chief? Flour tortillas slapped onto a burner, and carefully turned over with tongs *quickly,* several times will give you a far superior anything burrito. The little blisters of flavor on the tortilla makes all the difference. I can do up to three at a time, but I would recommend one at a time to start.



Hmm, another great tip from my "oven sister", I'll remember that! (can't wait!)


----------



## cinisajoy (Dec 4, 2015)

Why the water?
Like Kayelle,  I blister on the stove.
I would just put all the ingredients in a hot tortilla and skip the microwave.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chief*, thank you for sharing your burrito recipe.  It sounds delicious!   Funny you should post this today, I had a burrito for dinner this evening.  Not much of a 'recipe' though, I just used what I had on hand as it's been a busy day and I was looking for something filling and easy. 

Whisk - I'm with ya on it being one of the perfect meals - they're so versatile. I love *breakfast burritos* anytime of day - scrambled eggs, bacon, cheese, salsa, and whatever, rolled up in a stove top blistered flour tortilla.  Yum.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 4, 2015)

cinisajoy said:


> Why the water?
> Like Kayelle,  I blister on the stove.
> I would just put all the ingredients in a hot tortilla and skip the microwave.



I'm guessing it's to create steam in the microwave to heat and soften the tortilla and warm the meat. 

I need to start toasting them on my stovetop. I read many years ago a tip about warming tortillas in the microwave and now it's a habit.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 5, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> I'm guessing it's to create steam in the microwave to heat and soften the tortilla and warm the meat.
> 
> I need to start toasting them on my stovetop. I read many years ago a tip about warming tortillas in the microwave and now it's a habit.



I think once you start blistering them on the stovetop you'll be sold GG. I wonder if it wouldn't also work on a glass top electric stove, although an open flame is ideal.
Getting them warmed and pliable in the microwave is useful for rolling a pan of enchilada's though.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2015)

My tortillas were not in the best condition.  It seems that the plastic bag, with the resealable edge that they came in didn't seal so well.  One edge of every tortilla was dry and brittle.  The water softened them up perfectly.  But thanks for the tip about warming them over the stove flame.  Next  batch of flour tortillas will get that treatment.  It sounds .

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## cinisajoy (Dec 5, 2015)

You can also pick up a Comal and heat them on that.   If one has an electric stove.

Now if one has a few minutes, flour tortillas are not hard to make.


----------

